# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Cilën kombësi do të zgjidhnit?

## xfiles

Duke marre shkas nga tema e meposhtme
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=90267

Mendoj se do ishte mire te benim nje sondazh paraprak per te pare se cilat kombesi do te zgjedhin shqiptaret nese do t'i lejohej te deklaronin dhe te zgjidhnin vete kombesine ne gjendjen civile.

Po vendos kombesi per te gjitha shijet, jini te sinqerte zgjidhni ke t'ju pelqeje.

une zgjedh ate Gjermane.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Si cfare kombesie jemi mer xfiles, shqipetare pra jemi e te them te drejten mqs kemi lindur e jemi rritur ne shqiperi, po ate kombesi preferojme, te pakten une ashtu e mendoj per veten time.
Po fe-ne e do qe ta specifikojme cfare jemi apo cfare duam te jemi?   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## xfiles

> Si cfare kombesie jemi mer xfiles, shqipetare pra jemi e te them te drejten mqs kemi lindur e jemi rritur ne shqiperi, po ate kombesi preferojme, te pakten une ashtu e mendoj per veten time.
> Po fe-ne e do qe ta specifikojme cfare jemi apo cfare duam te jemi?


sondazhi eshte, ç'fare kombesie do zgjidhnim, pra shpreh deshire.
Per fene ke sondazh tjeter, po ne fakt jane hapur sondazhe plot per fene.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Shqipetare ...

----------


## riu

jeg er norsk - po ndihem gjerman thelle ne fibrat e mia nervore, keshtu qe kam kombesi gjermane

sieg

----------


## BEHARI

Shqiptar  se pari!
ndersa per nje kombesi te dyte do prferoja kete ku jetoj aktualisht, Anglin!

----------


## drini.k

une preferoja ate gjermane dhe e them me bindje te thell jane populli me puntore ne bot faktet e tregojn dolen nga lufta vendi me i bastisur dhe ja ku gjenden sot potent jo prepoten

----------


## pryll

edhe une gjermon ndihem qe ne 3 te mjesit si ky daku lart, po e flas shqipen per sport - megjithate ka ora 6 masdite jam pak austriak

tchüss

----------


## drini.k

Nuk shprehem keshtu sepse mohoj ndjenjen patrotike por une kur leviz nga nje shtet ne tjetrin pashaporta ime eshte leter higjenike me kerkojn permeson gjithmon

----------


## drini.k

> edhe une gjermon ndihem qe ne 3 te mjesit si ky daku lart, po e flas shqipen per sport - megjithate ka ora 6 masdite jam pak austriak
> 
> tchüss


hallall ky shoku ketu eshte real nuk kena nevoj per dallavere ne dum realitet JEMI POPULLI ME I EMIGRUAR NE BOTE  nje dmth e ka kjo

----------


## pryll

mos e moho origjinen tende gjermane mer ti, tani jemi dhe shume mos ke frike  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## drini.k

> Shqipetare ...


komplimente mos keni prejardhje nga NAIM ABDYL DHE SAMI FRASHERI JU  ateher cme rri ketu ik atje te vendi jot qe quhet NEW ELBASAN se eshte si new yorku

----------


## xfiles

O drity, mos ki frike, le ta bejne ate punen e deklarimit te kombesise, se dalim te gjithe gjerman  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## Erlebnisse

> mos e moho origjinen tende gjermane mer ti, tani jemi dhe shume mos ke frike


hahahahahhahahahaha hajde origjine gjermane hajde: endra me sy hap; tradhetare jeni qe te gjithe tyryryryry  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Erlebnisse

> komplimente mos keni prejardhje nga NAIM ABDYL DHE SAMI FRASHERI JU  ateher cme rri ketu ik atje te vendi jot qe quhet NEW ELBASAN se eshte si new yorku


He ti he, po une jam ajka e shqiperise qe rri ne itali per te marr  ajken e mencurise italjane e do rikthehem ne shqiperi per t'ia sherbyer vendit tim edhe elbasanit tim: ke ndonje gje ne kundershtim ti tradhetar  :xx:

----------


## Pan

nje pershendetje per bashkekombasit e mi gjermane  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## drini.k

> nje pershendetje per bashkekombasit e mi gjermane


respekte PAN

----------


## BEHARI

eshte per te ardhur keq kur shikon shqiptaret  qe votojne pro nje kombesie tjeter duke mohuar vetevehten pra kombesine shqiptare!!!
preferenca mund te kete se cili per nje kombesi,por kjo nuk do te thote qe te mohosh vetevehten duke votuar per kombesi gjermane apo cifute!!

shpresoj se ky eshte vetem fillimi i sondazhit,pasi kam bindjen se kombesia shqiptare do fitoj ne ket sondazh,pamvarsisht preferences dytesore!!

une votova kombesin shqiptare ate qe kam ne gjak,ndersa nje kombesi te dyte mund te pelqeja kete ku jetoj Angline!!

----------


## Erlebnisse

> behari


Behari, mos  e mer kaq seriozisht mer burre sepse ata qe thojne nje kombesi tjeter po e bejne me shaka nqs nuk do ishin shqipetare, nuk po thone qe duan me teper gjermanine apo angline se sa shqiperine.
Pastaj gjate komenteve ka edhe humorizma, por ngelen vetem kaq, "tradheti" sic e shikon ne thonjeza pra.

----------


## xfiles

Po per preferenca eshte fjala o BEHAR.
Pastja, pse permend kombesine çifute aty, une as qe e kam futur ne sondazh. Aq shume i urren?

----------

